# Charspeed wide body



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

a hoi hoi, i have been looking at body kit recently, so i wouldnt have to spend 800 bucks on just the s13 front end conversion. so while i was out hunting around i found this its a widebody kit, it looks pretty nice, but... they want like 800 bucks for the 4 fenders and another grand for the bumpers (dpnt really like the rear) and side skirts. would there be any other alternatives to this? the main thing i look at for the body is that, well cant look all gody crap like the shogun kits, i really like the spimple ones. any ideas?

front fender 
rear fender


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Importfan.com got some options for you so does Jspec.com... can't really tell you what looks nice to you... I like old school style... But that kit looked pretty clean (didnt see the back)... BTW why didnt you go to the BBQ saturday? Lots of cool stuff happened that day...


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

i want the rims in the first pics, the widebody can goto hell.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i like msports fenders much better -_-


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> Importfan.com got some options for you so does Jspec.com... can't really tell you what looks nice to you... I like old school style... But that kit looked pretty clean (didnt see the back)... BTW why didnt you go to the BBQ saturday? Lots of cool stuff happened that day...


i had to work from 10am-6pm really sucked balls. and i cant go to the 240 bbq this weekend either hafte to wrok again WOW im pissed, oh well at least im getting money! 

TuFoteeSX
i like the wide body, makes it look abit more agressive with out having a huge mongo mouth in the front 

vsp3c:
yea msports does look much cleaner, but the rear fender has the gas cap indented and i think the charge speed one has it flush, hmm gotta go check.
damnit cant find a damn picture form the gas tank side, grrr oh well thanks for the info


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

rims!


----------

